# Plötzlich Skriptfehler im Windows



## ven000m (19. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

args da ist er auch der erste Bug im neuem System.
Ich kann mir nicht erklären wie der zustande kam, weiß jemand wie er wieder verschwindet.
Er tritt immer auf wenn ich beim >= 2. mal auf "Benutzerkonten" klicke, beim ersten Mal kommt dieses Fenster zum Glück nicht.









Dankeee


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Nov 2005)

Hä? Ja toll. Informationen? JAVA???

soll ich das jetzt zu JS oder ins OT verschieben *denk*

_--> moved to JavaScript-Forum_


----------



## ven000m (19. Nov 2005)

ich weiss selber nicht was es ist

kann man die fehlermeldung auch abschalten oder so


----------

